# Man Dies During Warrant Attempt



## SinePari

Tuesday, June 6, 2006 
*Man dies during warrant attempt*

Police saw that suspect had gun
*
EAST BROOKFIELD- *A man died from a single gunshot wound after state police attempted to serve him with a warrant last evening, police said.

State police went to a home at 123 Pleasant St. after being asked to assist in a domestic violence investigation about 6:50 p.m., state police Lt. Sharon Costine said.

Part-time Police Officer Robert D. Morrow, who has been a member of the East Brookfield Police Department since the early 1990s, and his wife, Denise L. Morrow, live at the home, according to a town street directory. 

State police approached the suspect to serve a warrant and police observed that the suspect had a gun, Lt. Costine said. One shot was fired and the suspect was struck in the chest. He was taken to UMass Memorial Medical Center - University Campus in Worcester, where he was pronounced dead

One discharged shell casing was found at the scene, state police said, and the casing was consistent with the suspect's weapon.

Police last night would not disclose the name of the shooting victim pending notification of the victim's family members.

Neighbors, however, said they saw Officer Morrow carried from the back of his home to a waiting ambulance, which raced from the scene.

One resident from the area said he saw Officer Morrow drive into his driveway, followed by a car with "flashing lights." The man asked that his name not be used and said he heard someone yell, "Get down, get down!" just before the shooting.

Police from Sturbridge, Brookfield, East Brookfield and North Brookfield converged on the scene as word of a reported shooting was broadcast over police radios. A state police helicopter circled overhead.

The area is not far from the former Town Hall, where the police station is located.

Onlookers were cleared from the area and moved off private property nearby.

East Brookfield is the state's youngest town and has been the scene of just one murder, in 1990.

In that case, Robert Fafard of Leicester allegedly lured his wife to a strip mall in an area known as the flats and gunned her down in front of their children. He was sentenced to life in prison in 1991.

Harold A. Gushue of the Telegram & Gazette staff contributed to this report


----------



## speccop

Wtf, did I read that right????? Cops shooting cops...not good. Not good at all.


----------



## Curious EMT

speccop said:


> Wtf, did I read that right????? Cops shooting cops...not good. Not good at all.


Try again. 
"One discharged shell casing was found at the scene, state police said, and the casing was consistent with the suspect's weapon."


----------



## speccop

Sorry, just re-read the article. So this guy shot himself? Sounds like a real $hit-$how...



SinePari said:


> One discharged shell casing was found at the scene, state police said, and the casing was consistent with the *suspect's* weapon.


----------



## speccop

Beat me to it Curious...sorry bout that


----------



## 4ransom

just confirmed by D A 's office... self inflicted gun shot wound...


----------



## mr.anttrax

By Kim Ring
TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF

EAST BROOKFIELD— Worcester District Attorney John J. Conte said today that East Brookfield Police Officer Robert D. Morrow Jr. died of a self-inflicted gunshot wound to the chest as troopers attempted to serve him an arrest warrant last night. 

Officer Morrow was wanted on a warrant listing several charges - including assault with intent to murder - from the Western Worcester District Court in East Brookfield, where his wife had been granted a restraining order against him earlier in the day. 

According to court documents, Denise Morrow told investigators her husband kicked in a bedroom door Sunday night, pointed a gun at her and told her he would kill her if she went to police. 

She reported the incident to state police at the Holden barracks on Monday and troopers from Mr. Conte's office became involved.
According to a statement from Mr. Conte, Officer Morrow exited his vehicle in the rear of 123 Pleasant St. and turned his weapon on himself as the troopers approached.

Officer Morrow had served as a part-time officer for many years and also worked as a tow truck driver.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Wednesday, June 7, 2006 *Conte: Officer shot himself*

Police report family trouble
*By Kim Ring TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*









Mr. Morrow 







Enlarge photo

*EAST BROOKFIELD- *District Attorney John J. Conte confirmed yesterday that an East Brookfield police officer died from a self-inflicted gunshot wound to the chest Monday when state troopers tried to serve a warrant and restraining order at his home.

Robert D. Morrow Jr., 45, allegedly turned his gun on himself as two troopers approached him in the driveway at 123 Pleasant St., where he and his wife lived. State police said Officer Morrow led them on a short chase before pulling into the driveway just after 6 p.m. Monday.

Police Sgt. William C. Gregoire yesterday recalled Officer Morrow, saying that his friend had experienced "bumps in the road" recently. 

"I've always had good dealings with Bobby," Sgt. Gregoire said. "He was well-respected and an active member of the department. He was always participating in the different programs we have."

Officer Morrow helped out with the Drug Abuse Resistance Education program, assisted in organizing fundraisers and always enjoyed the children's Christmas party officers throw each year. Sgt. Gregoire said the 16-man department's members were stunned, saddened and troubled by Monday's events.

Court documents tell a tale of a marriage that had recently become troubled: Officer Morrow allegedly beat his wife the day before Easter and held a gun to her head Sunday night. In paperwork related to a restraining order sought Monday, Denise Morrow wrote that her husband had kicked in the door to a spare bedroom where she had retreated after a verbal argument the night before.

"He threw me on the bed and held a gun to my head," she wrote. "He also threatened to kill me if I went to the police."

State Trooper John Conron said in a report that Mrs. Morrow pushed the gun away and convinced her husband to go upstairs and talk. She also convinced him to put the gun away.

Troopers had sought an arrest warrant for Officer Morrow that listed charges of assault with intent to murder, assault and battery, assault and battery with a dangerous weapon and destruction of property.

In May, Mrs. Morrow asked the court to vacate a restraining order she had sought a day earlier when her husband allegedly beat her, leaving bruises on her arm. The order required Officer Morrow to refrain from abusing his wife and to abstain from using alcohol or drugs.

On May 1, a judge lifted the order after Mrs. Morrow wrote that things had gotten better. "Robert has not drank (sic) alcohol, threatened me or abused me," she wrote. "I feel this will never be a factor again."

As troopers and local police from area towns converged on Pleasant Street Monday night, stunned neighbors gathered in the street. One said Officer Morrow had recently become a grandfather. Some said they heard gunshots while others reported they had heard nothing until ambulances and cruises raced onto the normally quiet street, which is not far from the police station.

Officer Morrow had served as an auxiliary officer before being promoted to part-time status several years ago. He also was a tow truck driver and part owner of Falcon Recovery, a repossession business in East Brookfield, according to Sgt. Gregoire.

In 1991, he resigned from the force after comments he made about the victims in a murder-suicide left their families angry. The resignation came months after he had been reappointed on a probationary status. Selectmen said they were concerned about reports that he and another officer had used excessive speed on and off duty; had police badges other than those issued; had illegally used "wig-wag" (flashing) lights on their private cars, and had worn their service weapons when they were not on duty.

He was later reappointed.


----------



## dcs2244

oops.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Worcester T&G
Sunday, June 11, 2006

*Suicide ruling doubted*

East Brookfield has another kind of mill

*EAST BROOKFIELD- *Denise Morrow knows that she lives in a small town. But she never expected her husband's violent death to spawn so much reckless rumor and speculation.

From the Trolley Stop restaurant to the local post office, townspeople are questioning - and openly doubting - the official version of events that has ruled the shooting of Police Officer Robert D. Morrow Jr. a suicide.

District Attorney John J. Conte said Officer Morrow fatally shot himself in the chest Monday as state police tried to serve him an arrest warrant in his driveway for allegedly assaulting and threatening to kill his wife. An autopsy performed last week also ruled the death a suicide, the result of a single gunshot wound that perforated the officer's heart. 

But official rulings seem to matter little to friends, family, and neighbors of the popular officer, who say the man they knew was a good-natured guy who would never take his own life. They also question why East Brookfield police weren't notified that state police intended to arrest a local officer, and they note that Officer Morrow, 45, had been delighted with the recent birth of a grandson.

"I saw him every day and he was always smiling and happy," said Donna Haynes, Officer Morrow's long-time partner in a car repossession business called Falcon Recovery. "He was a new grandfather and he loved it. I don't believe he took his own life. We're all saying that. The whole town is saying that."

Added his neighbor, Jeanne Lebeau, "I knew him for years and he never would have shot himself. That's all anyone in town is talking about."

But both women acknowledged that the part-time patrolman revealed little of the turmoil in his marriage that led his wife to obtain a restraining order against him, in which she claimed he had beat her April 15 and held a gun to her head last Sunday night. And police sources say that when Brookfield state Trooper Ronald Ramos arrived in the driveway to arrest Officer Morrow, he urged the officer not to shoot himself.

"He was saying, 'It's OK, we're just going to take you in, don't do anything foolish, Bobby,' " according to a state police source, who said Trooper Ramos was as close as an arm's length away from the officer. But Officer Morrow pulled his Glock semiautomatic pistol from his waistband, swore, and fired a single shot into his chest, sources said.

Deeply shaken, Trooper Ramos began yelling, "Shots fired! Officer down!" on his police radio, a call that may have spawned rumors that more than one shot was fired. Only one shell casing was found, sources said.

On Friday, the day before she buried her husband of 21 years, Mrs. Morrow said she was well aware of the rumors that linked her romantically with a state trooper, along with claims that her husband was gunned down by a trooper who was serving the warrant. She - and state police sources - called the rumors "absolutely false" and said they're so rampant because no one can believe that an outwardly happy, popular man would suddenly kill himself.

"Nobody wants to believe something awful like this," said Mrs. Morrow, 45. "But I never expected all these rumors in a million years. I'm not a bad person, and nothing like that was involved &#8230; I don't want to slander my husband. I loved him. My husband was an outstanding member of the community. He was well-liked. He was a great guy and a great father. The rumors are very, very hurtful."

But she likewise called news accounts of recent violence in the marriage "100 percent true." In an affidavit in support of a restraining order she sought Monday, she wrote that her husband had kicked in a door, threw her on the bed, held a gun to her head and threatened to kill her Sunday night if she went to police.

While she didn't downplay the incident, she said it wasn't typical of his behavior. She acknowledged they were having marital problems and that she recently told him she "needed space" to work things out. She said his violent behavior stemmed from his fear of losing her. She also said that, although he had a history of alcohol abuse, he hadn't been drinking of late.

"It was something between a husband and a wife," Mrs. Morrow said. "He was having a hard time accepting that I needed time. I was trying my best to work it out. But the rumors aren't helping anything. They won't bring him back. I still have a son who has to hear all of this, and he doesn't need any more hurt than he already has."

She said her 19-year-old son and his girlfriend were inside the house at 123 Pleasant St. when Officer Morrow killed himself, but they didn't witness the shooting. Mrs. Morrow said she was waiting at her father's house for police to serve the arrest warrant, and that her son called her and told her of the shooting.

Officer Morrow's father, Robert D. Morrow Sr., came from Florida to attend his son's funeral yesterday. He said the death is especially painful because he also lost a daughter, Mindy Morrow, 24, when she was struck by a pickup truck in 1992 on Lake Avenue in Worcester.

"Life isn't easy and no one said it would be," the elder Morrow said. "But how much more can we take? The parent is supposed to go first &#8230; Now we're hearing 20 million stories and it sounds like something's not right, but I don't want to hear any more. No one can believe Bobby did it and I can understand that. But if he did, it means he just couldn't take it anymore. Maybe he felt boxed in. He was such a good, good kid."

Police sources say Mrs. Morrow bypassed local and state police in the Brookfields because her husband was friendly with many of the officers there, and turned to the Holden state police barracks for help, partly because she works in a Holden supermarket. On Friday, however, she said police in the Brookfields have been "very supportive and helpful" to her and her family.

"I'm not blaming anyone for what happened," Mrs. Morrow said. "I just can't believe it - I can't. I'm suddenly a widow and my son is without a father. But I don't think anyone will ever know the truth of why he did it."

Contact Dianne Williamson by e-mail at [email protected].


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Tuesday, June 13, 2006 *Frustrated residents plea for probe into shooting of officer*

Doubt over suicide in East Brookfield
*By Kim Ring TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*

*EAST BROOKFIELD- *More than 30 residents last night told selectmen they want to call the FBI or pay for an independent investigation into the death of part-time Police Officer Robert D. Morrow Jr.

The group, including several of the late officer's neighbors, said they want to know why statements from people who were close by when Officer Morrow allegedly shot himself in the chest June 5 don't jibe with information provided by Worcester District Attorney John J. Conte.

"Who is handling the investigation?" asked Danette J. Patten, who lives at 130 Pleasant St. "I would like to speak to them." http://adx.telegram.com/apps/adx.dl....org/getaloan/getaloan.aspx?WT.mc_id=2006L148 

Mrs. Patten said she spoke with state police the night of the incident, but has been unable to provide other information because she has not been contacted by investigators since.

East Brookfield police Sgt. Robert C. Gregoire told the crowd the investigation is ongoing and is being conducted by the state police. He confirmed reports that he raced to Officer Morrow's side as the wounded man lay in his driveway at 123 Pleasant St. and was ordered away by troopers. Sgt. Gregoire said he has "an issue with that."

He said he also remains concerned that state police never notified the local department that they would be attempting to arrest Officer Morrow on a warrant related to an alleged domestic violence incident at his home the night of June 4. He said he has made his issues known to state police.

"I have some concerns with how they handled it," he said. "They know that already."

Court records show that a four-count warrant for Officer Morrow, which listed among the charges assault with intent to murder, was issued June 5. Denise L. Morrow had also successfully sought a restraining order, writing in her statement to the court that her husband had held a gun to her head the night before.

Residents said they do not believe the state police will conduct a thorough investigation of their own officers. One asked why a state police helicopter hovered over the scene for what was reported as a suicide. Another said a section of Route 9 was closed, and wondered why that happened.

Some have said they do not believe Officer Morrow would have killed himself. They want to call in the FBI. Others asked if the town's lawyers would get involved. Joseph R. Fish, chairman of the Board of Selectmen, said a representative from Kopleman & Paige of Boston told him the firm would not begin an investigation until the state police have finished theirs.

Dennis P. LeBeau, another neighbor who lives on Cottage Street, said he believes voters would approve a measure allowing the town to spend their tax money on an independent investigation. Most of the residents present raised their hands when asked if they'd agree to such a plan.

Some residents were angry with the media and said nothing positive was reported about Officer Morrow's career.

Judy A. McMillan, of 116 Pleasant St., said Officer Morrow once saved a neighbor's life when "something told him to go outside" and he found that person needing help.

Last week officers from area towns declined to comment about Officer Morrow's performance as a patrolman.

Mrs. McMillan and others said the public information disseminated by the media, some of which was released by the Western Worcester District Court in East Brookfield in accordance with the law, was hurtful to the Morrow family.

"All this stuff was blabbed to the newspapers," she said, adding that some of the comments came from the district attorney's office.

Selectmen urged residents to have patience and to stop the rumors that are threatening to divide the town.

"All of us have heard the different stories and exaggerations," Selectman Keith J. McInnes said. "I'm asking you just to relax. Let the town heal itself with time. Don't allow this to get any uglier or more bizarre than it already has."

Attempts to reach Mr. Conte last night were unsuccessful.


----------



## bbelichick

Jesus, will it ever stop? All the conspiracy theories and small town BS?

The guy killed himself. 90% of suicides are people who "would NEVER kill themselves" according to friends and neighbors.

If the MSP shot the guy, it would be readily apparent. One gunshot, from HIS gun. The guy was facing some serious charges and felt backed into a corner. 

The town and his "friends" need to let it go.

As far as to why the PD wasn't notified of the Warrant...can you see why, awash in this small town stuff going on?


----------



## firefighter39

bbelichick said:


> Jesus, will it ever stop? All the conspiracy theories and small town BS?
> 
> The guy killed himself. 90% of suicides are people who "would NEVER kill themselves" according to friends and neighbors.
> 
> If the MSP shot the guy, it would be readily apparent. One gunshot, from HIS gun. The guy was facing some serious charges and felt backed into a corner.
> 
> The town and his "friends" need to let it go.
> 
> As far as to why the PD wasn't notified of the Warrant...can you see why, awash in this small town stuff going on?


How many P.O's do they even have in the town?


----------



## bbelichick

No clue, but I imagine it is a mostly part-time PD.

From experience working with these smaller PD's, i can see why they weren't brought into the loop. One word in one of thses towns and it spreads like wildfire.


----------



## Blueflu1

well I belive that the SP didn't shoot him, but why didnt she go to the local PD. If they are covered by the SP then thats fine. I work in a smaller town but the SP would refer domestics to us. I assume they don't have a Full time PD then. If they do then the SP should have referred it to them


----------



## bbelichick

Blueflu1 said:


> but why didnt she go to the local PD.


Her husband, the guy who assaulted her, worked for the local, part time PD.

Would you go to them?


----------



## irish937

I don't believe East Brookfield is all part-time. Unless you were there speculation should be kept to yourself. Have respect for the dead and those who had to witness it. Ronnie Ramos is a decent guy and no one should ever have to see that (let alone when it's someone you know or another cop). Whatever the circumstances are it is sad. Take care and stay safe.


----------



## dcs2244

Through the looking-glass and into...East Brookfield. A conspiracy amongst the MSP, Worcester DA and the Medial Examiner to cover-up for the state police or smear the reputation of a part time PO? Or both? I guess the residents of East Brookfield have their tinfoil hats securely in place. Maybe the FBI will put Mulder and Scully on the case.

I know! The Mad Hatter killed him...yeah....sure....it's so clear now...

The facts do not matter...just their "feelings"...next they'll be blaming it on President Bush.

Spare us.


----------



## j809

I wouldn't want to arrest one of my own guys for a dometic and calling the MSP would be much better, no bias. I think the MSP used for this was smart.

P.S. Does your department investigate its own MV accident when one of your cruisers are involved in an accident. We have the MSP come and do it, to show no bias and have an independent investigation.


----------



## screamineagle

Trooper Ramos is a stand up guy. I dont believe this bullsh*t for one second.


----------



## PBC FL Cop

Thursday, June 15, 2006 *Conte: Officer killed himself*

E. Brookfield shooting death
*By Kim Ring TELEGRAM & GAZETTE STAFF
*









*EAST BROOKFIELD- *The shot that killed part-time Police Officer Robert D. Morrow Jr. on June 5 came from his "police issued pistol" and was the only round fired during his apparent suicide, District Attorney John J. Conte said in a statement issued yesterday.

The findings came during an investigation that included a ballistics examination and autopsy report, along with information from the State Police Crime Scene Services Section and the State Police Airwing, which used a helicopter to film the investigation from above.

Neighbors and friends of Officer Morrow have asked selectmen to launch an independent investigation into the shooting, which occurred at his home at 123 Pleasant St., and want the FBI be called in. Some have said that Officer Morrow, who was wanted on a warrant on four charges, including assault with intent to murder relating to an alleged domestic violence incident the previous night, would not have taken his own life. 

But Police Chief William J. Cournoyer said he believes Officer Morrow did commit suicide. He said he saw the single gunshot wound to the officer's chest shortly after the incident and is certain it was self-inflicted, as the district attorney said.

"We agree with their (the state police) findings," the chief said, adding he understands why people might find it hard to accept. "There is a collection of insignificant things that, strung together, could lead people to believe a conspiracy theory."

Initially, there were reports of "shots fired," giving some the impression there was more than one gunshot during the shooting.

Chief Cournoyer echoed concerns of Sgt. Robert C. Gregoire about the way the matter was handled, but he said such issues would be worked out with state police.

Sgt. Gregoire said recently he was troubled because state police did not tell the local department they were planning to serve the warrant and restraining order on Officer Morrow.

State police are continuing their investigation, and anyone who believes they witnessed anything to do with the shooting is urged to contact them at (508) 832-9124.

Denise L. Morrow had sought a restraining order against her husband a few weeks before his death, but those problems between them appeared to have been cleared up, according to a statement she gave when she asked the judge to remove that order a few days later. Chief Cournoyer said he believed Officer Morrow was OK to return to work. He had worked some shifts over the weekend before his death, the chief said.

"If we thought anything was wrong, we wouldn't have let him have his gun and go back to work," he said. The chief said he did not know that Officer Morrow, who was not on duty June 5, had his gun with him.

He also said that suicide is difficult to predict.

"No one knows who would commit suicide," he said, adding, "I don't believe he (Officer Morrow) was a violent person."

The chief said the events of the past week have been difficult on members of his department and on himself. The speculation and rumors surrounding the shooting have made it tough for the officers to deal with the death of a co-worker.

"He was my good friend," Chief Cournoyer said. "This needs to be put to rest so the people who need time to grieve can grieve."

*Hopefully this will put this to rest.*


----------



## BPD142

Just FYI, I know for a fact that East Brookfield is not a part-time Department. Small department, but they do have a full time staff.


----------

